# Reserve im Schaltschrank



## Elektroniker (21 Oktober 2007)

Seit einiger Zeit diskutieren wir unserer Firma offen darüber Schaltschränke mit ausreichender Platzreserve zu bauen, auch wenn die Kundenvorgabe anders lautet.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass in einem fertigen Schaltschrank eine Platzreserve von 20% vorhanden sein muss. Das Nachrüsten von Klemmen oder auch Bauteilen ist anders nicht möglich.
Leider kann ich aber diese Aussage nicht literarisch belegen und weiss auch nicht genau wo ich nachschauen könnte. Ist da vielleicht die VDE0113 der richtige Ansatz?


----------



## zotos (21 Oktober 2007)

Das hatten wir schon als Diskussion. Bemühe mal die Suche.

//Edit: Bevor das Geheule von irgend einem wieder Kommt das ich auf die Suche verweise hier -> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12761 der Link.


----------



## Elektroniker (21 Oktober 2007)

*Reserve Schaltschrank*

Danke Dir für den Linkverweis. Demnach kommt es tatsächlich auf das Pflichtenheft des Auftraggebers an. Zudem kann die Platzreserve nach einem eventuellen Nachrüsten ja auch nicht mehr gewährleistet werden.


----------

